# Why Mobile Innovation Is Blowing Away PCs



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> On the heels of the latest Android phone, the Sprint HTC EVO, and as we approach iPhone 4, it seems like mobile devices and platforms are innovating at about five times the pace of personal computers.
> 
> Rapid advancement in mobile is often attributed to the natural disruption by which emerging industries innovate quickly, while established markets like PCs follow a slower, more sustained trajectory.


http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/20/why-mobile-innovation-is-blowing-away-pcs/


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

What dribble!



> On the heels of the latest Android phone, the Sprint HTC EVO, and as we approach iPhone 4, it seems like mobile devices and platforms are innovating at about five times the pace of personal computers.


I think he meant they are catching up to PCs...



> but Intel essentially decides 90% of what will (and wont) be included on next generation PCs.


 Really, that much with Broadcom, Nvidia, ATI, Cisco/ Linksys and more also making stand alone and integrated cards?



> GPS is just one example of the ever-widening gap between PCs and smartphones. Sure, PC makers could add a separate GPS chip to the motherboard, but why hasnt Intel pursued location as a core piece of IP in its chipsets to drive a better mobile experience for laptops?


About 10 years ago I could do this on a laptop /PC with MS Streets and Trips and a USB GPS dongle thing. Seemed pretty useless as I never used it. Maybe it can come back, but I assume enough people couldn't be bothered that the idea died off.



> Consider Infineon, which supplies the 3G wireless chipset in the iPhone. In order to stay in Apples graces, Infineon must do everything necessary to help the hardware and software play well together, including staffing permanent engineers in Cupertino or sending a team overnight from Germany. Do you think Intel does this for Dell?


This doesn't even make sense, the guy obviously has no idea what he's talking about! Yes, Intel and AMD should send engineers to Dell to make sure Windows works well with a Foxconn motherboard running who knows what chipsets.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Do you have such a mobile device, loserOlimbs?


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I see the smart phone and the PC becoming one. If smart phones become powerful enough, they could become dockable PCs which slot into a larger screen and keyboard, with word processing, peripheral device, and even gaming capabilities.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> Do you have such a mobile device, loserOlimbs?


Yeah, I have a Blackberry and am considering one of the Droids. Its purpose is to fire off quick emergency emails, maybe check a site or fact real quick. It certainly no replacement for my laptop that follows me most of the time. I can't do 99% of what I need a PC for on a phone, and even if I could I wouldn't want to. Tiny screen, keyboard and zero horsepower compared to even a modest netbook.


----------



## YOGURT (May 16, 2010)

It doesn't even matter if the cell phone becomes more powerful than the best PC's in the world ,the ergonomics just aren't practical for getting anything done but simple web surfing. My brother just wasted a bunch of money on one ''droid'' and i had never seen one before but my first impressions where this is way to small and impossible to use at a moderate pace but i liked playing with it ,i just wouldn't call it a serious computer.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe once these become a reality and affordable

http://www.virtualdevices.net/Products.htm


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

10 Reasons Why the PC Is Here to Stay.

-- Tom


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Very well thought out paper!

And as for the "we no longer need trucks" arguments. Steve Jobs obviously never does any house work, for I need both a car and a truck. A car for the family and the truck for hauling cargo around.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and here I am thinking that it should be called 'truckgo'. 


Yup, agree with loser on this one. Smartphones are neat, full of buttons and whizmos, but absolutely useless when it comes to stuff I need to do remotely. Can't even imagine how long it would take to set up a citrix rdp on my blackberry, don't even want to try to find out.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

valis said:


> Yup, agree with loser on this one. .




Thats a first eh, Valis!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Hardly. Just don't post those parts as frequently.


----------

